# Malvoisin's Slumbering Tsar Saga Discussion [PFRPG]



## Malvoisin (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm considering running a second game. Like the title says, I'm just seeing who might be interested in Slumbering Tsar if I run it. I have other ideas too, but this one just seems to be calling my name. It's a joy to read, and I'll bet a joy to run as well. Here is the product description.



			
				Frog God Games said:
			
		

> The Sleeper Awakes!
> At last, after languishing in its crypt for an age, the secrets of the slumbering city of Tsar burst forth in all their macabre glory. Poured forth from the eldritch furnaces and crucibles of the Necromancer and Orcus himself comes Frog God Games bringing you at long last The Slumbering Tsar Saga.
> 
> Something Stirs in the City of Evil
> ...




A few notes to consider before speaking up.

-PCs would begin at 7th level, with the possibility to advance to very high levels (if they survive that long...see below).

-The game is very sand-boxy, and would require the PCs to make a lot of decisions regarding the flow and direction of the game. There are no railroad tracks here.

-The hardbound version of this campaign contains several pages for player obituaries. I'm not sure they included enough. Seriously, this adventure is HARD. Characters WILL die.

All of the above means that experienced players will do better with this campaign than novices, in my opinion. It's old school in the very best of ways.

Sound like fun to anyone?


----------



## kinem (Jun 20, 2012)

Hmm ... let me check the dice.

Ok, 80%. Now I'll look up that result on the table. ...

...

...

It says "Hell yeah!"

Edit: I'm thinking half-orc wizard.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 20, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm interested...let me brainstorm ideas.

Summoner, perhaps? Or witch? But we have an arcanist already, so perhaps something doughtier...

I will consider.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2012)

I would love a PF game to play in!  Reporting in, and ready to die!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

Well starting at 7th lvl helps draw me in. I have been wondering about my Stalwart Defender build for some time now. This might be a way to finally play it.

Interested: Fighter 7(sword&board)/Stalwart Defender next couple levels to come.

As to the game review it does sound old school. Brave the Desolation lands to enter an abandoned city to find the Black Gate to evil. All in the life of an adventurer.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2012)

If the Necromancer and Orcus referred to are the game designers, it is indeed old school and deadly.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2012)

Thinking about an Oracle of Life, perhaps...but I'm still not totally sold. A druid might be interesting too...

I love pathfinder sorcerors so much though. Perhaps I can get away with one that has a different focus than Kinem's mage...

lol

This part is so hard for me...winnowing down the possibilities.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 22, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> If the Necromancer and Orcus referred to are the game designers, it is indeed old school and deadly.



Are you interested in playing, rangerjohn?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 22, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Thinking about an Oracle of Life, perhaps...but I'm still not totally sold. A druid might be interesting too...
> 
> I love pathfinder sorcerors so much though. Perhaps I can get away with one that has a different focus than Kinem's mage...
> 
> ...



No worries. After the first one dies, you can pick something else.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds like there is enough interest?  I was thinking of trying something new, like a Barbarian this time around.  At least until he dies...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 22, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Sounds like there is enough interest?  I was thinking of trying something new, like a Barbarian this time around.  At least until he dies...



I'm not sure yet. I don't think four players is quite enough to handle this beast. I was hoping maybe for a party of six.


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe we could start out at 8th level if there's a smaller party.

If we need some healing, I'd be willing to go with a witch if the stupid scroll-eating  familiar can be swapped out for something decent. Maybe a gravewalker at that, if allowed.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 22, 2012)

Is this full?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree with Mal, if this is old school 6-10 is the norm.  Even then expect character deaths.  Here I officially through my hat into the ring.  But again I warn have fun, but don't develop long term plans.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 22, 2012)

Well if this isn't full I'll be interested in making a ranger...not sure what race and all but a ranger is in the works. Or maybe a gunslinger...

*Edit: Actually after reading through the review...my thoughts are on an inquisitor or paladin. I know HM said he was going sword and board fighter but the smite evil ability would be put to very good use I think. As far as the inquisitor goes he could be very tanky also. But as it has been said characters WILL die which gives us a chance to play several different ones.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say this sounds like a 25 PB game if not higher, houseruled of course, and will build several characters since I'm sure I'll need more than a few. The review actually got me excited. Been a very long time since I've had anything of a challenge. Proably really rusty.

Also look at my screen name...I mean come on. If that's not an omen...pfft I don't know what is.

*Edit 2: After looking through some material and thinking about what would be best for the party and what would be of more use than another 'striker' type character I'm going with a human oracle of battle (trip master).

[sblock=Characters Name]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Oracle (Battle)
Level: 7
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common
Deity: Cayden Cailean[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18 (7 PB, +2 Racial, +1 4th)
DEX: 14 (5 PB)
CON: 15 (7 PB)
INT: 10
WIS: 11 (1 PB)
CHA: 14 (5 PB)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 68 = [1d8=44] + 2 (CON) + 3 (Toughness) + 7 (Oracle)
AC: 23 = 10 + 11 (+2 Full Plate) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (+1 Ring of Protection)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 2 (DEX) + 1 (+1 Ring of Protection)
AC Flatfooted: 22 = 10 + 11 (+2 Full Plate) + 1 (+1 Ring of Protection)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX) + 2 (Reactionary)
BAB: +5 = +5 (Oracle)
CMB: +11 = +4 (STR) + 7 (BAB)
CMD: 21 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 5 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (Oracle) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +4 = +2 (Oracle) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +5 = +5 (Oracle) + 0 (WILL)
Speed: 20' (30' base)
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: N/A[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
... [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Bonus - Toughness: +3 hit points and +1 for every level beyond 3rd.
1st lvl- Extra Revelation: Gain one additional revelation.
3rd lvl- Combat Reflexes: Make additional AoO equal to your DEX modifier and can make AoO while flat-footed.
5th lvl- Extra Revelation: Gain one additional revelation.`
7th lvl- 

Traits:
a)
b) not allowed yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 00 = [0 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 00 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 00 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
+00 = Acrobatics +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+00 = Appraise +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+00 = Bluff +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+00 = Climb +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 STR
+00 = Craft:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+00 = Diplomacy +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+na = Disable Device^ +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+00 = Disguise +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+00 = Escape Artist +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+00 = Fly +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+na = Handle Animal^ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+00 = Heal +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS
+00 = Intimidate +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+na = Know:Arcana^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Dungeoneering^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Engineering^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Geography^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:History^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Local^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Nature^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Nobility^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Planes^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Know:Religion^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+na = Linguistics^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+00 = Perception +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS
+00 = Perform:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
+na = Profession^:_____ +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS
+00 = Ride +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+00 = Sense Motive +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS
+na = Sleight of Hand^ +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+na = Spellcraft^ +00 +00 +0 +00 INT
+00 = Stealth +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 DEX
+00 = Survival +00 +00 +0 +00 WIS
+00 = Swim +00 +00 +0 +00 -0 STR
+na = Use Magic Device^ +00 +00 +0 +00 CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
...[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment Cost Weight


Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:
Gender:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]

Here's what I have so far for a character. He will be using a guisarme to use trip and dirty tricks at a distance.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 22, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Is this full?




Nope! Not even officially recruiting yet...I'm just seeing who would be interested is all. Welcome!

edit: You and rangerjohn bring the interested persons total to six, so this is looking more and more doable. Plans are percolating in my head, stay tuned.

Could handle one more PC too, if anyone else is watching...


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd like to toss my chainmail coif into the ring, as it were.

Not sure about a character yet.  Need more time to ponder.  I think I'd like to see some more materials about the campaign and character creation requirements before posing a character concept.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2012)

DH, you would get seven hit points from toughness, at this level.  Easy way to remember it is character level or three, whichever is greater.


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2012)

I had some time to look at things and I think I'd like to try out an Oracle with the Curse of Tongues and the Ancestor Mystery.  It has some interesting RP potential.  More to come.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2012)

Hah! That helps me narrow my palette of options down a bit then.

So now I'm looking at one of:

Summoner...cuz they're neat and I've never gotten to play one long.

Sorceror, cuz they are good for laying down the arcane smackdown.

Druid, cuz they are one of the most resiliant, versatile classes I know.

Or, no one's proposed a trapfinding character, so I might try a rogue/gunslinger, or even a rogue/monk? Ninja type? Not sure. I like playing weaselly quick dodgey warrior types, but it seems like it rarely works mechanically. Haven't really tried it in Pathfinder yet.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 22, 2012)

Yea I added 7 total but was writing it up as a level 1 instead of trying to do all 7 levels at once...so there should be tons of mistakes right now.

Let's get the recruiting started so I can die an untold amount of times but have great fun doing so!

Also the Oracle of Battle I'm creating, to start off at least, is going to trip ALOT! Thats his niche. I'm taking combat reflexes so when they stand back up I can put'em back on the ground or attack them. He'll also use the dirty trick blind alot. So thats the basics of the build and was thinking tongues as my curse as well and was going to see if everyone would put a rank in Lingustics so we could talk in combat.


----------



## Insight (Jun 22, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Yea I added 7 total but was writing it up as a level 1 instead of trying to do all 7 levels at once...so there should be tons of mistakes right now.
> 
> Let's get the recruiting started so I can die an untold amount of times but have great fun doing so!
> 
> Also the Oracle of Battle I'm creating, to start off at least, is going to trip ALOT! Thats his niche. I'm taking combat reflexes so when they stand back up I can put'em back on the ground or attack them. He'll also use the dirty trick blind alot. So thats the basics of the build and was thinking tongues as my curse as well and was going to see if everyone would put a rank in Lingustics so we could talk in combat.




Crap.  I didn't realize you were making an Oracle.  No sense having two of them.  I'll start looking at other stuff (not like there isn't a ton of options).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 23, 2012)

I figured trying something new like a pure barbarian. looking to hit hard with the biggest weapon he can find.  Makes me wonder what races are allowed...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 23, 2012)

All right, you guys are displaying way too much enthusiasm for me to back out now. It's game on.

rangerjohn, I'm not sure whether you still want to jump in on this, since you've indicated your internet access may or may not still be available for the near term future. Please let us know what you want to do.

By my count, there are six others interested, and that's enough to get the ball rolling. I can tell you right now we'll use 25 point buy and standard wealth for 7th level. I'm keeping things wide open for sources, so go nuts. I don't want evil characters or crazy races, though. Let's hear more of your ideas, I'll let you know if anything pushes the envelope too far.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll get a bit more campaign info posted later today, but the game is not set in Golarion. (Thought I saw a reference to Cayden Calian somewhere, so I wanted to nip that in the bud).


----------



## Insight (Jun 23, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> All right, you guys are displaying way too much enthusiasm for me to back out now. It's game on.
> 
> rangerjohn, I'm not sure whether you still want to jump in on this, since you've indicated your internet access may or may not still be available for the near term future. Please let us know what you want to do.
> 
> By my count, there are six others interested, and that's enough to get the ball rolling. I can tell you right now we'll use 25 point buy and standard wealth for 7th level. I'm keeping things wide open for sources, so go nuts. I don't want evil characters or crazy races, though. Let's hear more of your ideas, I'll let you know if anything pushes the envelope too far.




That will help a lot.  I should be able to crank out a few ideas shortly.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 23, 2012)

That was me with Cayden Calian. No biggie about it since my character was an oracle and gets nothing for deity etc. But where and what gods will the game use?

@Insight - If you want to build an oracle go for it. I can and proably will go with an archery styled ranger or an archery styled bard/arcane archer. Also depending on what type of oracle you create it wouldn't matter if there was two of us. Also inquisitor has come to mind quite a bit over the last 24 hours as well.


----------



## Insight (Jun 23, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> I'll get a bit more campaign info posted later today, but the game is not set in Golarion. (Thought I saw a reference to Cayden Calian somewhere, so I wanted to nip that in the bud).




Are we going to be using the "Pathfinder" deities, or something else?


----------



## Insight (Jun 23, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> If you want to build an oracle go for it. I can and proably will go with an archery styled ranger or an archery styled bard/arcane archer. Also depending on what type of oracle you create it wouldn't matter if there was two of us. Also inquisitor has come to mind quite a bit over the last 24 hours as well.




Haha I was just looking at Inquisitor!

EDIT: I have an Inquisitor idea pretty much nailed down now.  He's a melee combatant who's good at intimidating opponents and giving allies saving throw and shield bonuses.  He has some healing ability, but should not be considered a primary healer.  His knowledge checks are also pretty solid.

I'm probably going to check out a few more ideas before deciding on one.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 23, 2012)

How are you determining HP per level past first?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 23, 2012)

Well it looks fine for now,  looks like a couple of weeks before the next step.  That will just be a chest x-ray.  Seems like this is a slow process.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll go with the battle oracle as the first character I make for this game. Once it's offical and theres a RG up I'll post him there in full.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 24, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> Well it looks fine for now,  looks like a couple of weeks before the next step.  That will just be a chest x-ray.  Seems like this is a slow process.



Sounds good, then! Let's get you crackin' on a character.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 24, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> How are you determining HP per level past first?



Old school, baby. Roll the dice!

(If you roll horribly and your total is extremely low, I'll give you a bump.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's some background for the adventure. Happy reading!

[sblock=Slumbering Tsar Background]
The northern wall of Bard’s Gate looks out over a vast river valley
disappearing into purple hills in the hazy distance. The mighty gates
fixed in that wall rarely open anymore. On the few occasions when
the north gates do open to allow entrance to the occasional merchant
caravan or especially daring traveler, they reveal a wide road, paved
with great stone flags forming a smooth and level traveling surface
striking due north for the hills. However, closer inspection reveals
the signs of a lack of maintenance, and after a few miles the road
deteriorates into little more than a wide dirt track, overgrown with
weeds and with only the occasional stone paver visible in the hard
soil. It obviously sees little travel and even less care.

Few stand atop Bard’s Gate’s north wall and gaze out upon that hazy
vista or care to think about what lies beyond those distant highlands.
Fewer still are brave or foolish enough to make the journey in that
direction. Bard’s Gate relies on its commerce from other roads in other
directions and pays no mind to the north, for to the north, beyond
the village of Taverlan and the distant purple hills and across many
leagues, lies the reminder of one of the most tragic moments in the history
of the civilized kingdoms. To those who even care to remember,
the north gate leads only to bad memories or mournful legend. To the
rest it leads to where only madmen would dare to go—the ruined city
of Tsar and the great Desolation that surrounds it.

Tsar, the great temple-city to the Demon Prince of the Undead,
stood for centuries as a bastion of evil and hate. Foul beings
of all kinds flocked to its mighty walls and found succor and
purpose within. At its heart stood the great Citadel of Orcus,
the black heart of Orcus worship on earth. Countless evils were
perpetuated in those corrupt precincts, and equally countless
wicked plots were hatched and carried out therein.

Finally the goodly kingdoms could stand the presence of this
festering boil in their midst no longer. The churches of Thyr
and Muir led a delegation of good and neutral faiths to Graeltor,
the last overking. Only with the backing of the nations’ secular
armies would the holy churches be able to erase such a blight. In
his last major pronouncement before the overthrow and fracturing
of the kingdoms into the independent nations they are today,
Overking Graeltor called for a mighty crusade to tear down the
walls of Tsar and forever end the presence of Orcus worship in
the world.

This crusader army, raised from all nations and almost every
non-evil faith, became known as the Army of Light and marched
for Tsar. In command of this army Graeltor placed his most
trusted advisor, the archmage Zelkor. Supported by innumerable
knight commanders, wizards, church patriarchs and scores of heroes
of renown, Zelkor quickly advanced his army from its staging
ground of Bard’s Gate, through Tsar’s outermost defensive
positions and into the great plain that surrounded the temple-city
itself. Flush with their many quick victories, the Army of Light
suddenly found arrayed against itself seemingly endless legions
of every sort of vile warrior-race and fell outsider imaginable
called up from all over the multiverse and lining the battlements
and fields before their redoubt—one of the greatest fortresses
and citadels ever erected in that time. The beginnings of doubt
seeped into the ranks of the Army of Light.

However, hope was not lost as the heavens opened up and
flight upon flight of angels and celestial beings descended from
on high to swell the ranks of the Army of Light. With grim determination
in both camps, battle was joined on the plain before
the gates of Tsar. The war raged for over a year, the Army of
Light advancing to the very foot of the walls and then being
pushed back by a new surge of demonic power. The disciples of
Orcus led by the Grand Cornu, Orcus’s single highest-ranking
priest on the mortal planes, threw every vile attack they could
at the Army of Light in defense of their city. Rains of horrific
fire and acid fell from the skies or belched from fissures in the
ground, great constructs crushed their foes before them, terrible
clouds of poisonous gas choked entire regiments, and heretofore
unknown plagues swept through the troops causing thousands
of horrible deaths among the Army of Light. Nevertheless the
forces of good persevered and fought on.

Finally, though the battle seemed no closer to victory, the fates
seemed to smile on the Army of Light. Unexpectedly the city
fell. In a single night the entire city virtually emptied of defenders
as they all were magically transported to a point several
miles outside the city’s walls, complete with baggage train and
mounts for many. The magical expenditure necessary to complete
this miraculous maneuver cost the Grand Cornu his very
life in sacrifice to Orcus, but the legions of the demon prince had
broken free from the Army of Light’s cordon. They immediately
took flight before the stunned Army of Light, heading south.
Zelkor and his fellow commanders were immediately suspicious
of this sudden retreat but could not afford to allow the
combined followers of Orcus concentrated in one place to escape
and spread their insidious evil again. A cursory sweep of
the city by scouts proved that the withdrawal was no ruse, so
Zelkor left one of his most powerful knights, the paladin Lord
Bishu, with a company of knights to secure the citadel and hold
it until the Army of Light could return and properly destroy it.
Then, still with a seed of doubt niggling in his mind, Zelkor ordered
the Army of Light in pursuit of the fleeing legions.
The tale of that long pursuit is an epic in and of itself. Finally
the Army of Light cornered the forces of darkness in a
forest near a rugged coastline. In anticipation of a great
victory, the forest was prematurely named the Forest of Hope.
The naming proved to be a cruel irony, for in the forest the followers
of Orcus had been preparing a great trap for years in case
just such an occasion ever arose. Both armies disappeared into
the forest. Neither ever emerged. The Army of Light was lost to
a man.

The shock of the loss of so many heroes, nobles, and leaders
of renown reverberated throughout the kingdoms. The overking
was overthrown in the unrest that followed. Minor wars erupted
as new factions took over old power bases bereft of their leadership.
When all was done and a semblance of peace returned,
the lands looked much more like they do today. Some said the
loss of so many was worth it for the eradication of the foul
cult of Orcus. Others said it had been a scheme concocted by the
demon prince all along to destroy his most powerful enemies
and sow hate and dissension throughout the civilized nations.
Years later when a terrible graveyard and thriving dungeon complex
devoted to Orcus was discovered in the Forest of Hope,
popular opinion agreed with the latter theory. It seemed Orcus
had not been eradicated after all, just relocated, and once again
his insidious evil began to spread throughout the lands.
For the past century some attention has been turned to delving
into the so-called Dungeon of Graves and rooting out the evil
now entrenched there. However, what remained of the temple-city of Tsar was a vast, abandoned
ruin surrounded by miles and miles of poisoned and scarred
wasteland left behind by the battling armies. It was all but
forgotten as a bad memory of despair with no value save as an
eyesore and wilderness home for strange and fearsome beasts
that moved into the desolate area. The knights of Lord Bishu,
left behind at Tsar, were likewise forgotten as they, too, were
never heard from again. In the wake of the great tragedy at the
Forest of Hope, no one thought to check into the ruins themselves,
and all who knew about this relatively small group that
had been sent to the city had perished in Orcus’s trap. The people
of the civilized nations went on with their lives with, perhaps,
a little less hope and optimism than before. Tsar was forgotten,
and the land around it shunned and remembered only as the
Desolation.

While the rest of the world looked southwards for the future,
some few remembered the distant exotic markets of the far north.
Those brave or foolish enough to try reopened the trade road
that passed through the Desolation to once again reach those
far lands. Those that survived such treks and were able to trade
the rare items they brought back made fortunes, but most who
attempted the dangerous passage died—lost to the hazards of the
Desolation. Eventually a small settlement of cutthroats and the
worst kind of profiteering entrepreneurs sprang up on the southern
fringe of the Desolation. This hole-in-the-wall known simply
as the Camp serves as a staging ground for travelers to hire
mercenary guards or fast mounts for the perilous run through the
Desolation. Likewise it serves as a point of relative safety for
those few managing to make it through from the north with or
without goods in tow, often with denizens of the Desolation in
hot pursuit. There is little to this unruly, fringe settlement, and
many meet their fates on its dirty streets without ever making it
to the Desolation. Regardless, it manages to just barely eke out
an existence serving as a stopping point for those few travelers
who dare to make the run.

Now no one but these miscreants and fortune-seekers pay any
attention to the area and then only so they can pass through the
Desolation as quickly and safely as possible. The temple-city’s
ruins are universally avoided and little thought of. Why would
anyone wish to go to almost certain death? What could still exist
in the unknown holes and broken towers of Orcus’s greatest
earthly bastion? What could lie undisturbed, awaiting some
possibly preordained time to awake in the ruins of slumbering
Tsar?[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 24, 2012)

Some possible adventurer hooks to consider using or adapting:

[sblock=Hooks]
1. To Boldly Go: The Desolation is a largely ignored and unexplored
wasteland where two massive armies virtually smashed themselves
to pieces. Those who have braved its depths have hurriedly
passed through studiously ignoring the battleground around them
and the ruined city it surrounds. Surely something of value remains
to be gleaned from such a cataclysmic conflict of old. In
this instance, the party, having gained enough power to attempt
it, can be one of the few to have ever tried plumbing the great unknown
that is the Desolation. Most have deemed it too dangerous
or devoid of anything of value, but there are always legends of
some great knight who fell on the battlefield clutching his powerful
sword that was never recovered or some powerful wizard
whose mighty staff disappeared in the melee and must still be
lying out there somewhere. Perhaps the party just wants to be the
first to have successfully braved the farthest corners of the Desolation
and lived to tell of it. Parties of a less lawful bent might be
interested in the rumors of burial mounds that were erected for
noble warriors who fell in battle and were interred with portions
of their riches.

2. Trail Blazers: A party of this level has many connections
gained over their career. One of these, a merchant-lord and
sometimes patron of their expeditions, has his eye on the
lucrative trade of the distant north. There are fortunes to be
made but the risks and expense are too great to make caravans
through the Desolation worthwhile. However, if a party
of proven adventurers could tame the area and open a safe
trade route, a monopoly on the new route could be established
and a fortune made by all. Maybe he wants someone to clear
the monsters out of the Desolation altogether, or perhaps he
just wants a safe route to be found that can easily be controlled
and kept secret. Either way such an endeavor has never been
successfully accomplished, but if the right group could be persuaded
to undertake the task…

3. Land Grant: Rewards come in many forms to parties of successful
adventurers, not always just heaps of gold and magic items.
For the successful completion of a recent mission a king has bestowed
upon a member of the party noble title and grant to land
at the farthest flung reaches of his holdings. The land just so happens
to be in the Desolation. The party must come to the Desolation
to try and not only bring order to the Camp but tame the
wilds of the Desolation as well in order to establish their fiefdom.
A variation on this theme is that a newly ennobled baron has just
received such a grant and needs to hire a party of adventurers to
reclaim his lands for him. Perhaps minor titles and land grants
await them if they are successful.

4. Save the Forest: If the party is of a more naturalist demeanor (druids,
rangers, barbarians, etc.) they could come to the Desolation
in order to erase the centuries-old blight from the lands. Common
wisdom says that surely some source of evil taint remains to keep
the land corrupted, so if such a taint were discovered and removed
the forces of Nature could begin their process of rehabilitating the
accursed ground.

5. Sleepless Knights: A cleric of Muir has located in the temple
archives a set of orders issued by Zelkor during the Battle of Tsar
that somehow survived and were transported back to civilized
lands. These orders detail the assignment of the paladin lord Bishu
and his company, adherents to the faith of Muir, to hold the city
of Tsar and await relief from the Army of Light. Lord Bishu was
always thought lost in the Dungeon of Graves like the rest of the
Army of Light. The fact that he never returned and the possibility
that he or some of his command may have survived for some
time at Tsar holding to their duty has ignited the church hierarchy.
What did Bishu accomplish during his time in the city? Do
his bones, surely now sacred relics of the church, still rest there
awaiting repatriation? Could he or any of his knights somehow
by the grace of the gods have survived all the intervening span of
years and man their posts still awaiting relief? The church cannot
afford to send any of its own on a possibly foolhardy mission into
unknown danger with only a small hope of success, but adventuring
parties are often known to undertake such assignments.

6. Sinister Secrets: Zelkor was not the only one suspicious of the
disciples’ sudden withdrawal from the city after the Battle of Tsar.
The record of that event is well-known and has been pondered by
many since that day. Was it all just to trap to destroy the Army of
Light at Rappan Athuk? If so why not reoccupy Tsar, a vast and
defensible temple-city along a lucrative trade route, instead of settling
for a dingy hole in the ground in some far flung forest. Could
the entire withdrawal and debacle in the Forest of Hope have been a
ruse within ruse to draw attention away from seemingly abandoned
Tsar for some other, altogether unguessed reason? Questions such
as these and more have been on the minds of the patriarchs of the
temples of Thyr and Muir for some time. Now they wish to send in
a small group to infiltrate the unplumbed ruins and discover what
sinister secret may have been kept so well for so long. This hook
works well with parties of a noble or holy content.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 24, 2012)

Info on the gods of the Necromancer/Frog God campaign world:

[sblock=Deities]
Dame Torren, Goddess of the Four Winds
Alignment: Neutral
Domains: Air, Animal
Symbol: A wavy line symbolizing the blowing wind
Garb: A feathered cape.
Favored Weapons: Scimitar
Form of Worship and Holidays: Holidays celebrated by followers of
Oghma are also sacred to Dame Torren.
Typical Worshippers: Sailors, bards who play wind instruments, millers and those whose livelihood depends on the winds.

This goddess is credited with carrying the music to the ears of the faithful. She is considered Oghma’s handmaiden and is always worshipped in association with him.

Hel, Goddess of Death, Lady of Pestilence
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Domains: Evil, Death, Plant, Animal
Symbol: A face, black on one side and white on the other
Garb: Druidic garb of midnight black and snow white.
Favored Weapons: Poisoned Dagger or Sword
Form of Worship and Holidays: Rites to Hel are practiced by her worshippers during blights and plagues, likewise sacrifices are made to her by fearful non worshippers to stave off plagues and illness.
Typical Worshippers: Diseased and disease causing creatures, evil humanoids, evil druids, women, bards

Hel is known to spread disease, pestilence and plague with the wave of her hand. Any living thing in her presence withers and dies. She appears as a strange gaunt woman of both jet black and blankest white.
Diseased creatures worship her. It is said a strange cult of druidic ghouls and mummies worship her in a secret temple hidden from the knowledge of mortals, spreading their foul diseases in secrecy. Several sects of evil druids dedicated to Hel plague the land, summoning swarms of vermin and causing disease in living things. She cares for nothing other than the spread of death. Oddly, some evil
bards worship her. She resides on a plague ridden plane in Hades.

Moccavallo, God of Disguise and Treachery
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Domains: Chaos, Trickery, Diplomacy
Symbol: Mask of a blank face.
Garb: Complex masks and disguises
Favored Weapons: Shortsword
Form of Worship and Holidays: Actors and performers pray to Mocavallo before shows. Worshippers give her offerings when they have successfully disguised themselves or avoided detection.
Typical Worshippers: Doppelgangers, shapechangers, bards, actors, thieves and spies.

Moccavallo is the god of actors and spies, and those who seek to keep their identities hidden. Moccavallo’s true face is unknown even to the gods themselves. A capricious deity, Moccavallo is arrogant and untrustworthy, known to play gods against one another as it serves his needs. Moccavallo has been known on more than one occasion to steal the treasures of evil deities and the hearts of good ones, leaving both with nothing. Although not specifically evil, Moccavallo’s cult has a penchant for cruel jokes, yet actors who venerate him are known for their fantastic performances and ability to completely “become” their characters.

Yenomesh, God of Glyphs and Writing
Alignment: Neutral
Domains: Protection, Knowledge, Magic
Symbol: A gleaming silver scroll
Garb: Grey scribes’ robes
Favored Weapons: Quarterstaff
Form of Worship and Holidays: Yenomesh is worshipped through study, teaching and learning. The last day of the week is given over to quiet contemplation, and his holy ceremonies often take place in total silence.
Typical Worshippers: Loremasters, wizards, scribes, and sages, authors and historians.

Yenomesh is the aged sage of the gods. He is said to have been the first to gain knowledge of the sacred runes which brought the light of knowledge to the world. He is likewise credited with being the inventor
of language, and his priests are often fluent in many different tongues. Libraries and archives are often dedicated to this god, and many have at least one small shrine to Yenomesh.

Bacchus-Dionysus, God of Wine and Madness
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Domains: Chaos, Animal, Plant
Symbol: A stylized wine cup
Garb: Robes of maroon and gold denoting red and white wines
Favored Weapons: Greatclub
Form of Worship and Holidays: Indulgence and excess are sacred activities to the worshippers of Bacchus-Dionysus. The wildest celebration of the year takes place during grape harvest, in both the
early spring and late fall. These affairs last up to three full days, and are usually followed by long periods of inactivity, in which worshippers lie about and moan pathetically.
Typical Worshippers: Drunkards, alcoholics, libertines, nobles, young people, satyrs, some fey creatures and the Baccae, the chosen race of Bacchus-Dionysus.

Bacchus-Dionysus appears as a youthful well built man with curly brown hair. Rams horns spring from his brow and he is frequently dressed in a wine- (or blood-) stained toga. Bacchus-Dionysus is the god of revels and debauchery and the overindulgence in alcoholic beverages. The god’s priestesses, the Baccae, epitomize the rage and mindless violence that often comes of overindulgence. These priestesses, once
believed to have been mortal women, take on beastlike visages and tear their lovers limb from limb in orgiastic frenzies of wine and death.

Bowbe
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Domains: War, Chaos, Strength, Vengeance
Symbol: Crossed Sword and Hammer of Bowbe
Garb: Furs, skins and pelts over battle armor
Favored Weapons: Greatsword, warhammer
Form of Worship and Holidays: Great feasts and blood sacrifice precede battles. After battle, the treasures, arms and armor of defeated foes are offered to the god. Those that he doesn’t keep belong to the victors. His priests specialize in wild cursing and imaginative insults.
Typical Worshippers: Barbarians, raiders, reavers and plunderers.

Bowbe is the embodiment of barbarian wrath and frenzy. He appears as a mighty barbarian dressed in the pelt of Urson the Great Bear, whom he can summon to his side by tossing the pelt to the ground and calling its name. Bowbe carries the greatsword Bm’fob in one hand and warhammer Wytch-Killer in the other.
Bowbe revels in war and the slaughter of his foes. His battles against giants are legendary, as is his hatred for the undead, arcanists, lawyers, guardsmen, and most other civilized authority figures.
Unlike other gods, Bowbe aids only those who take his name in vain. Thus it is not uncommon to hear berserkers cursing their god for his indifference as readily as they curse their foes. Bowbe only grants
the raising of one of his followers if that follower immediately seeks blood vengeance against his killers. Bowbe grants no healing spells higher than 4th level.

Dre’uain The Lame, God of Craft and Smiths
Alignment: Neutral
Domains: Earth, Creation, Fire, Knowledge
Symbol: Three interlocking cog wheels which can be separated or connected by those worshippers who know the trick of the blessing
Garb: Crafters outfit
Favored Weapons: Warhammer
Form of Worship and Holidays: Worshippers sacrifice one masterwork per
year. Late summer crafts festivals, earth-quakes and volcanic eruptions also spur additional sacrifices to Dre’uain
Typical Worshippers: Humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings

Dre’uain appears as a clubfooted gnome with strong but fine-fingered hands. His flame-red hair and beard always appear singed. He has a
long nose and piercingly curious eyes, and wears a black soot covered
apron. Considered by many to be one of the first deities, Dre’uain embodies the creative mind and its ability to fashion unique objects
and devices. Dre’uain is honored by creators, inventors, smiths, architects and other craftsfolk of all races.

Freya, Goddess of Love and Fertility
Alignment: Neutral Good
Domains: Animal, Good, Healing, War
Symbol: Falcon
Garb: Robes and cloaks of white, trimmed with white fur
Favored Weapons: Longsword, longbow
Form of Worship and Holidays: Harvest moon feast and before large hunts
Typical Worshippers: Human females

Freya is a lesser goddess of love and fertility. She is also the leader of a great band of women warriors known on some planes of existence as Valkyries. Freya represents fertility in all its forms. On this plane, Freya represents the cycle of death and rebirth. She is a goddess of the coming harvest as well as a goddess of sexuality and procreation.
Her beast is the falcon, though she is fond of the winter wolf and the stag. She appears most frequently to her worshipers as a beautiful human woman dressed in robes and a cloak of winter wolf fur, though she occasionally appears as a huntress in leather armor with sword and
bow, or as a warrior in shining mail and glowing sword. She can take the form of a falcon — or any other bird — at will, as well as the form of a huge winter wolf.

Gromm the Thunderer
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Domains: War, Air, Water, Destruction
Symbol: Lightning Bolt
Garb: Metal armor
Favored Weapons: Mace, maul or warhammer
Form of Worship and Holidays: Violent thunderstorms herald holy days for this wild deity. Worshippers pound drums and make violent noises in imitation of their god’s thunderbolts.
Typical Worshippers: Barbarians, bards, cloud and storm giants, those
who live in regions with harsh or unpredictable weather.

Gromm is a barbarian god, worshipped by those who both fear and respect the fury of nature. He also counts mercenaries and adventurers
among his followers, for these are also often at the mercy of the
weather.
Gromm is powerfully guilt, his eyes crackle with electricity and his golden beard and hair glow and spark. He bears a great two-handed
mace called Thunderstroke.
His traditional enemies are the fire and frost giants, with whom his most fanatical worshippers — the cloud and storm giants war incesantly. Gromm’s fortress is guarded by a band of 50 celestial storm giants, and it is said that he actually created the storm
giant race.

Hecate, Goddess of Evil Magic
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Domains: Law, Evil, Magic, Knowledge
Symbol: A half silver disk representing the setting full moon
Garb: Fashionable togas of the most expensive cut and material, generally in black.
Favored Weapons: None
Form of Worship and Holidays: Priests and Wizards who venerate Hecate do so beneath the full moon with sacrifices of blood and magical items as the moon sets.
Typical Worshippers: Wizards, Women, Wali HecateAssassins, Lawful evil hags, witches, and crones.

Hecate is the goddess of evil magic. She appears as a beautiful woman flanked by numerous hell hounds, her favored creature. The setting moon is her symbol. She requires sacrifices on the full moon. Her priests are normally accompanied by hell hounds sent by their
goddess to guard her temples. Clerics of Hecate have a special rapport with the beasts, allowing a chance to control them as they would undead. Hecate is a jealous goddess, capricious and quick to anger. One of her greatest priestesses, Akbeth, is imprisoned in Rappan Athuk. She resides in a floating castle in the Nine Hells.

Kamien, Goddess of Rivers Streams and Springs
Alignment: Neutral
Domains: Water, Travel
Symbol: A fish riding upon three wavy lines upon a green copper amulet.
Garb: Clerics of Kamien dress in robes of turquoise, brown and azure with bracelets and anklets of blue.
Favored Weapons: Javelin or Shortspear
Form of Worship and Holidays: Spring and fall floods bring sacrifices to Kamien to ensure that rivers to not rise too high. At midsummer, Kamien’s followers gather at rivers to appeal to her to keep them flowing.
Typical Worshippers: Women, nymphs, sprites and other water creatures,
boatmen, bargemen and fishermen.

Kamien is the embodiment of springs, streams and rivers, appearing as
a woman with skin like silvery rippling water, or as a great silvery
scaled fish. Bargemen and fishermen who ply her waterways toss coins
into streams, fountains and brooks to ensure safe passage and plentiful catches. She's considered to be the mother of nymphs and sprites and is a member of the Court of Fey.

Mirkeer, Goddess of Shadows and the Night
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Domains: Evil, Shadow, Magic
Symbol: A black glove
Garb: Anything black
Favored Weapons: Dagger
Form of Worship and Holidays: Mirkeer’s worshippers pray to her in dark rooms while masked and blindfolded. Her altars are carved of black stone, and nights with a new moon are considered her sacred time.
Typical Worshippers: Thieves, assassins, evil wizards and sorcerers, those who make their living in darkness.

Mirkeer is the daughter of Hecate and serves as her mother’s messenger and personal assassin. As beautiful as her mother and equally
cruel, Mirkeer is the mistress of shadows and can control shadows with a thought. Venerated by assassins, evil rogues, and dark magicians, her
cults are always secretive and well-hidden.

Muir, Goddess of Virtue and Paladins
Alignment: Lawful Good
Domains: Law, Good, Protection, War
Symbol: Blood-red upraised sword on a white background
Garb: White wool robes with a upraised sword and hand in red
Favored Weapons: Longsword or Bastard sword
Form of Worship and Holidays: Regular worship and fasting on the eve before known battle or before confirmation or promotion of the ranks of
the faithful.
Typical Worshippers: Humans and paladins

Muir is the sister of Thyr. While he represents law and peace, she represents the martial valor necessary to make that peace a reality. As such, she is the goddess of paladins. She is often depicted as a dark-tressed maiden warrior in shining mail with an upraised (often
bloodstained) sword. She is noble and single-minded of purpose. The tenets of her worship include honor, truth and courage. A great order of paladins known as the Justicars are sworn to her service.
Muir expects self-sacrifice, humility and charity as well as unswerving loyalty. Her standards are extreme and she quickly turns her back on any who fail to live up to them. Those who maintain her standards, however, may become Justicars, a prestige class of paladins
imbued with even greater holiness.
Her symbol is a blood red uplifted sword on a white background, symbolizing her endless fight against evil. Her worshipers must be
lawful good, and only clerics of Muir may ordain Justicars.
The falcon is her sacred animal. She is the tireless foe of all evil creatures and undead, demons and devils in particular are her sworn enemy.

Note, God of the Harp
Alignment: Neutral Good
Domains: Good, Travel, Luck, Protection
Symbol: A tiny amulet carved in the shape of a harp
Garb: Travelers Clothes
Favored Weapons: Dart
Form of Worship and Holidays: Note is worshipped in association with his companion, Oghma.
Typical Worshippers: Halfling, gnome and dwarven bards.

Note, God of the Harp, is a diminutive deity who serves as the bodyguard and herald of Oghma. Frequently he appears in the guise of a magical talking harp, while at other times he appears as a handsome
halfling or gnome clad in traveling clothes. Note frequently serves
as a comedic foil in Saga’s but also has a serious side, especially when it comes to defending Oghma or the world’s halflings, gnomes and
dwarves.

Oghma, God of Song and Bards
Alignment: Neutral Good
Domains: Creation, Good, Travel, Knowledge
Symbol: Harp
Garb: Priests of Oghma dress in performer’s garb.
Favored Weapons: Longsword, Sling
Form of Worship and Holidays: Musical concerts and public performances
before audiences. New Year’s Eve, Midsummer, Midwinter.
Typical Worshippers: Musicians, composers, dancers and poets, humans, elves, halflings.

Oghma, the God of Song and Bards is an ancient deity, credited with shaping the first sounds into song, recording of the earliest sagas of gods and mortals, and giving dance and music to mortals. Oghma appears
to his followers in the guise of a handsome traveling minstrel, bearing a finely-crafted harp (a demigod in its own right known as Note) and attended by a beautiful flute player, his handmaiden, Dame Torren of the Four Winds. Oghma frequently finds himself at odds with
Moccavallo and Sefagreth, both of whom compete with him for followers. Oghma seldom enters battle, except to defend himself with his mighty singing and dancing longsword Tune, preferring to pelt foes with thathlen balls hurled from the sling Harmony.

Orcus, Demon Demon-Lord of the Undead
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Domains: Chaos, Evil, Death, Destruction
Symbol: Wand of Orcus
Garb: Black cowl and robe ensemble
Favored Weapons: Ornamental Heavy Mace (spiked or skull-tipped)
Form of Worship and Holidays: Day of the Dead (Late Fall), Nights of blood red and horned moons. Worship usually involves grave robbery and the animation and conscription of the newly dead to the forces of evil.
Typical Worshippers: Monsters, Undead and Evil Humanoids

Orcus is a demon prince with — surprisingly enough — many human worshipers. He has a strange fascination with humans and their desire for power, possibly because it is this very flaw that causes them
so frequently to seek that which he controls: power over death. Orcus is the lord of all undead and he resides in the Abyss in his Palace of Bones surrounded by a legion of vampires and liches. Evil, ruination
and wanton destruction are his only goals. He is most often depicted as a bloated ram-headed, bat-winged monstrosity with cloven-hoofed goat legs. He wields the “Wand of Orcus,” a legendary skull-tipped obsidian rod that is rumored to slay any living thing it touches.
Though mostly worshiped by the monstrous races, the ranks of Orcus’ human worshipers are swelling, as Orcus grants his followers power in large, liberal doses. It is not uncommon for Orcus to give relatively low-level priests command of vast numbers of undead to do his bidding.
His symbol is either a demonic ram-headed skull (the most common), a representation of himself seated on his throne, or a depiction of his skull-tipped wand. His priests favor heavy, dark hooded robes and ornamental maces stylized to represent his skull-tipped wand.

Sefagreth, God of Commerce, Trade, Cities
Alignment: Neutral
Domains: Luck, Travel, Diplomacy, Trickery
Symbol: Compass rose
Garb: Elaborate robes of blue, a color often associated with diplomats.
Favored Weapons: Rapier
Form of Worship and Holidays: The founding days of cities are considered holy days to Sefagreth, regardless of when they occur.
Typical Worshippers: Aristocrats, merchants, seafarers and caravan masters.

Sefagreth is a handsome deity popular among aristocrats, diplomats, tradesmen and courtiers. The father of cities and founder of trade, Sephagreth is a deity whose primary concern is the creation and maintenance of wealth and good relations between cities. Sefagreth is
therefore considered a neutral party who aids in disputes among the gods, and counts diplomats among his followers.
He disdains combat, preferring to use argument and rhetoric, and allowing others to do the fighting.

Set, God of Evil and the Night
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Domains: Law, Evil, Knowledge, Death
Symbol: Black Ankh of Set
Garb: Kilt, sandals and ceremonial head-dress(beast mask), Black Ankh of Set.
Favored Weapons: Cobra staff, Spear of Darkness, poisoned weapons
Typical Worshippers: Evil power-seeking humanoids, evil monks, assassins

Set is a greater god, worshipped on many planes in many forms. He most often appears as a scaled humanoid with the head of a jackal. He is utterly dedicated to the orderly spread of evil and oppression.
His symbol is the coiled cobra, though any snake can be used to represent his power. His temples are filled with enormous serpents, always poisonous. His skin is poisonous to the touch. Organized groups of assassins are known to be dedicated to his worship. His priests
carry staves worked on one end into the head of a cobra. The cobra head is normally tipped with steel fangs coated with poison. His clerics also often carry a stylized black spear, representing the Spear of Darkness he carries. Many of his worshipers tattoo themselves
with serpents or cobras. Set makes his home in the Nine Hells.

Thursis, God of Battle
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Domains: War, Death, Destruction, Evil, Magic
Symbol: Four envenomed arrows arranged in an “X”
Garb: Armor anointed in the blood of enemies.
Favored Weapons: Composite Longbow, Battleaxe
Form of Worship and Holidays: Beheading of prisoners upon the eve of battle and the ceremonial cremation of the fallen afterwards. Thursis’ most holy day falls in early June, the traditional start of the military campaign season.
Typical Worshippers: Warriors, mercenaries and warlords.

Thursis as a powerfully-built red haired man driving an iron chariot drawn by a team of four fiendish warhorses. His chariot glows with hellfire and is adorned with the animated heads of his fallen enemies which moan incessantly. Thursis wear spiked plate armor of archaic design which glows a sickly green. His cursed arrows are said to afflict his enemies with a variety of infections and demonic fevers which render them unable to defend themselves. Thursis is not so much
worshipped as respected and feared, for he has been known to abandon faithless followers in the midst of battle, even going so far as to aid their enemies.

Thyr, God of Law and Justice
Alignment: Lawful Good
Domains: Good, Healing, Law, Knowledge, Protection
Symbol: Silver cross on a white field
Garb: White robes trimmed with silver, purple or gold — the colors of kingship
Favored Weapons: Light or Heavy Mace
Form of Worship and Holidays: Last day of every month, on the last holy day of every year is set-aside for non-royalty to have their grievances heard.
Typical Worshippers: Humans, Royalty

Thyr is the god of wise and just rule. He is normally depicted as a wizened king seated on a great throne holding a rod of kingship in one hand and a chalice of peace in the other. His principles are justice, order and peace.
He represents proper and traditional rule and as such was once worshiped (at least in name) by all human royalty. He is the embodiment of the enlightened human caste system where each person has a fairly-determined role in a lawful society intended to create the greatest good for the greatest number. His symbol is a silver cross on
a white field, symbolizing the upturned cross-haft of his sister’s sword, which he thrust into the earth to end the gods’ war. Upon seeing the blood of so many gods shed, Thyr foreswore the use of swords and his priests, for this reason, may not use bladed weapons. Many favor reinforced rods, similar to light maces, modeled after Thyr’s own rod of kingship. The noble eagle and lion are his sacred creatures.

Tsathogga, Demon Frog God
Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Domains: Chaos, Evil, Water, Destruction
Symbol: Likeness of the Frog God, Carved in Soapstone
Garb: Green and violet robes, if any.
Favored Weapons: Any that slash, cut and are wickedly curved, as well as ropes or nets
Form of Worship and Holidays: Too gruesome and perverse to describe even by Necromancer Games Standards
Typical Worshippers: Aberrations, Tsathar, Sentient Frogs, Evil Water Monsters, The Violet Brotherhood

This foul frog-demon cares less about the machinations of men and power than he does about obliterating light and life with slow, oozing sickness and decay. He is the viscous dark evil bubbling up from beneath the surface; the foul corruption at the heart of the earth. Making his home on the plane of Tarterus at the mouth of the vast
swamp of filth deposited by the river Styx as it flows out of the Abyss, Tsathogga’s main form is of a colossally bloated humanoid frog with spindly, elongated limbs and fingers. His corpulent body exudes all manner of foul humors and fluids, which leak into the vile swamp
in which he lies. He has positioned himself so that all of the slime and filth from the river Styx feeds into his gaping, toothy maw. He never moves and rarely speaks other than to emit an unintelligible shrieking.
Tsathogga commands a host of evil creatures—notably evil aberrations and his own vile frog race, the tsathar. Thousands of fawning tsathar servants continuously bathe his body in fetid slime from the evil
swamp, awaiting the divine bliss of being randomly devoured by him. His
hatred of light and lack of human worshipers (though there are a few notable exceptions) mean that he is little known to surface races. He has few organized centers of worship and no standardized holy symbol — each worshiper choosing its own way to best depict his deific vileness. Occasionally, tsathar priests of Tsathogga on this plane sculpt a small likeness of him out of foul chunks of solid waste from Styx that harden into a vile green substance similar to soapstone when takenfrom that plane. Such items are prized as holy relics.

Tykee, Goddess of Luck and Good Fortune
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Domains: Good, Luck
Symbol: A Wheel of Fortune
Garb: Golden robes and courtiers attire, symbolizing good fortune and success.
Favored Weapons: Whip
Form of Worship and Holidays: Gamblers call upon Tykee constantly, and any day when someone wins big is considered a holy day for this goddess. Her worshippers make sure to donate a portion of all winnings to the Church of Tykee.
Typical Worshippers: Gamblers, rogues, bards, and all those who live risky lives revere this deity.

Lady Luck wears many guises. She embodies good fortune, and is praised during winning streaks and big wagers. She is also appealed to by losing gamblers, in the hope that she will eventually favor them. Other strokes of good fortune such as good harvests, unexpected pregnancies, financial windfalls and similar events are also sacred events to Tykee and her followers. Her temples are usually quite prosperous, as especially lucky gamblers often give part of their winnings to the goddess.

Vanitthu, God of the Steadfast Guard
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Domains: Law, Protection, War, Healing
Symbol: A gray shield emblazoned with a stylized black fortress tower
Garb: A gray tabard with a black tower sigil
Favored Weapons: Spear
Form of Worship and Holidays: Prayers are often said to Vanitthu at the start of sieges or by guardsmen prior to heading out on the beat.
Typical Worshippers: Barristers, judges, guards, professional soldiers, military officers and nobles.

Some claim that Vanitthu is the son of the great god Anumon; others go so far as to say that Vanitthu is yet another aspect of the great god (this schism has caused considerable conflict within the faith). In either case, Vanitthu is the embodiment of martial perfection, law, the strength of the state, and the punishment of the guilty. A grim and resolute deity, Vanitthu is always shown bearing a spear made of
lightning, and a polished mithril shield. He often appears to his followers on the field of battle, especially to those engaged in or defending against sieges.

Zadastha, Goddess of Love
Alignment: Neutral Good
Domains: Good, Diplomacy, Healing
Symbol: A wreath of pink and red roses
Garb: Gowns and courtiers’ outfits
Favored Weapons: Longbow
Form of Worship and Holidays: The expression of love in all its forms is considered one of the most faithful things that worshippers can do; many of Zadastha’s followers tend to be overly exuberant in their declarations, often to the embarrassment of their would-be lovers. The faith’s most holy time is Lovers’ Day, the first bloom of early spring.
Typical Worshippers: Poets, romantic authors, chivalrous knights, bards who perform songs of love and hopeless romantics of all stripes. This faith is particularly popular among lovelorn students and teenagers.

Zadastha the Beautiful is the goddess of true love. Her gaze is said to bring forth love even in the cruelest of hearts and her perfume to cause lustful thoughts to fill the mind of any being.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 24, 2012)

Now that I've given you guys lots of reading material, please post your PCs on the Rogues Gallery thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/325504-malvoisins-slumber-tsar-saga-rg.html#post5953381


----------



## Insight (Jun 24, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Old school, baby. Roll the dice!
> 
> (If you roll horribly and your total is extremely low, I'll give you a bump.)




Well, I managed to roll a pretty pathetic result

16 on 6d8

6d8=16

Any chance I could reroll some of these sad dice?  3 1s!


----------



## Insight (Jun 24, 2012)

Zultaan, the Scourge of Thyr has been posted to the RG - still a work in progress.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 24, 2012)

Insight said:


> Well, I managed to roll a pretty pathetic result
> 
> 16 on 6d8
> 
> ...



Sure, go ahead and roll again.


----------



## Insight (Jun 24, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Sure, go ahead and roll again.




Thanks!

Certainly, a better result this time!

6d8=34


----------



## Insight (Jun 24, 2012)

Everyone who has a melee-focused character - 

Zultaan, my Inquisitor, has the following Teamwork feats.  I recommend picking them up if you can (Teamwork feats have additional benefits when other allies have them as well).

Shake it Off
Shield Wall


----------



## Knowledge Checks (Jun 25, 2012)

If you're still taking interest it looks like you don't have a Thief yet. Mind if I make one?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2012)

I have added Adalir into the RG - couple things I wanted to know.

1) Hero Points - You think we could use those rules for something like this? They might just keep us alive one encounter longer than the norm.*

2) Traits - I added two traits to Adalir (*ADD*-a-leer) but will take them out if you don't want us using traits.

3) Not sure what point in the history we are. I have it that Adalir was like 4 or 5 right after the Army left to go siege Tsar. And that he soildered during the wars following the fall of Graeltor. Ok long winded (sorry) Wanted to ask do you want us to pick a hook for our character or are we picking a hook for the group?

Insight - I took Shield Wall as a feat - It fits his theme of a defense warrior.

* Will change out a feat to gain a hero point feat if you allow them.

HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 25, 2012)

Knowledge Checks said:


> If you're still taking interest it looks like you don't have a Thief yet. Mind if I make one?



Let me hold you off as an alt, for now. I think 7 PCs is about my limit at this level of play. Thanks for your interest, though.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 25, 2012)

HM: No to Hero Points for now (might revisit the idea later on), Yes to 2 Traits.

As for the timeline, your current idea won't work. The material detailed in the background happened hundreds of years back. Your guy could be a descendant of someone who fought in the siege, but he definitely wasn't born at the time.

The hooks are intended for individual PCs, but you guys are certainly free to mix and match, collaborate, or come up with one of your own. They're just ideas/suggestions.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2012)

NP then I will change the background around then and just list my Hero Points as zero so that can change if its decide to use them. I have Diehard to hopefully keep my character around a little while to see what those levels in Stalwart Defender do.

HM


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> HM: No to Hero Points for now (might revisit the idea later on), Yes to 2 Traits.




I'll add the Traits to Zultaan.



> As for the timeline, your current idea won't work. The material detailed in the background happened hundreds of years back. Your guy could be a descendant of someone who fought in the siege, but he definitely wasn't born at the time.
> 
> The hooks are intended for individual PCs, but you guys are certainly free to mix and match, collaborate, or come up with one of your own. They're just ideas/suggestions.




I've got a rough idea for Zultaan, but I need to PM you part of it, Mal.


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2012)

Vincent 'Viper' Peck, male half-orc wizard 7, posted to RG.

Mal, is using animate dead OK? He might have to keep it on the down low given the good PCs in the party.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2012)

Insight...I think you'd better re-read the description for Resistance Touch in your sheet.

The phrase you're looking for is _an ally._

Not what you have there.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have an urgent appointment to spend the next thousand years laughing hysterically.

(^_^)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 25, 2012)

Insight said:


> I've got a rough idea for Zultaan, but I need to PM you part of it, Mal.



No problem, send it on over!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 25, 2012)

kinem said:


> Vincent 'Viper' Peck, male half-orc wizard 7, posted to RG.
> 
> Mal, is using animate dead OK? He might have to keep it on the down low given the good PCs in the party.



Okay with me, but as you've said, it might create inter-party problems with Lawful Good types, so tread carefully.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 25, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Insight...I think you'd better re-read the description for Resistance Touch in your sheet.
> 
> The phrase you're looking for is _an ally._
> 
> ...



Ah, the hidden power of the space bar!


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2012)

So will the party know each other to begin with?

Also, do we need to worry about transportation issues (e.g. buying horses)?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2012)

Not to mention, the undead are fundamentally the tools of Orcus. So use them at your own risk on this particular foray.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 25, 2012)

kinem said:


> So will the party know each other to begin with?
> 
> Also, do we need to worry about transportation issues (e.g. buying horses)?



Yes, the party will have set out together from Bard's Gate to make for The Camp. The game will begin with the party's arrival at The Camp. If you don't want to have made the journey on foot, you'll need to buy a mount.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 25, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Not to mention, the undead are fundamentally the tools of Orcus. So use them at your own risk on this particular foray.



Great point!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2012)

Malvoisin, I realize you said anything goes, basically...but I want to double check. I am seeeeriously thinking about a Summoner here, and want to make sure that's okay. The class has earned some controversy, and I have enough ideas that I can develop an alternative...easiest to do it at the outset though. 

Summoner okay?


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> Yes, the party will have set out together from Bard's Gate to make for The Camp. The game will begin with the party's arrival at The Camp. If you don't want to have made the journey on foot, you'll need to buy a mount.




All right.  I think Zultaan has enough gold to pick up a horse and the necessary accessories.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 25, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Malvoisin, I realize you said anything goes, basically...but I want to double check. I am seeeeriously thinking about a Summoner here, and want to make sure that's okay. The class has earned some controversy, and I have enough ideas that I can develop an alternative...easiest to do it at the outset though.
> 
> Summoner okay?



I'm not a huge Summoner fan, and in some games I have (or might) run, I have disallowed them. In this case, though, I don't think it would be a gamebreaker (due to the sheer difficulty of some of these combat encounters). Go for it.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 25, 2012)

Thinking of going with Devynn of Muir, human male cleric.


----------



## Insight (Jun 25, 2012)

Zultaan is completed with background et al.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 26, 2012)

So if I am correct - we have no roguish type character for traps and locked doors.  Then again, I brought my own key


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, I noticed that too.

To be honest, I'm considering dropping the arcanist thing, leaving it to our wizard, and doing something else.

But being a rogue in an adventure revolving around Orcus makes my spider-sense tingle. Rogues don't traditionally do well in those conditions.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 26, 2012)

It seems we have a plethora of melee combatants in this group.  Fighter,  Battle Oracle, and Inquisitor.  Then there's the wizard and  rangerjohn's cleric.  My Half-Orc Barbarian would have been a great  change for me, but I think if we are to survive, we might need to cover  all the bases.  

I am ok with changing my character to rogue, if that will help.  I  figured we would already be a cohesive group, previously adventuring and  now heading off to out next adventure.  Which, if I figure correctly,  means a well rounded group would be a good choice.

Shayuri, I can take the rogue slot, and have my Half-Orc Barbarian ready  on the side, ready to jump in when/if I die.  OR, if it's ok with  Malvoisin, perhaps even the ability to create the rogue, and give it the  Leadership feat, to make use of the Barbarian.  Choices, choices...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2012)

Well, I've been looking at rules.

And something occurred to me.

A 1 level Rogue "dip" gives Trapfinding, and as far as I can see, the class skill bonus is awarded at 1st level...and from that point on it doesn't -matter- what class you take, except they may have fewer points to distribute. But if I take, say, Disable Device at 1st, when I'm a rogue...I can then pile on any class I like, and continue to build it, with no reduction in effectiveness.

So!

If we lack nonmagic ranged attacks...perhaps a rogue/ranger? With undead as a favored enemy to make up for lack of sneak attacks?

Food for thought.


----------



## kinem (Jun 26, 2012)

Remember, undead can be sneak attacked in PF.

A heavy hitter like the barbarian would be useful in combat, and combat seems to be a big factor in the module.

It looks like I wouldn't get to use animate dead anyway, so I'm swapping it out (spell costs, onyx gems) for horse money.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think taking rogue/ranger is best for just getting trapfinding when you can just take ranger(trapper) and not start out with a BAB of +0.

And for this a ranger(trapper/guide) would to be a good combo. Favored enemy is good but ranger's focus at lvl 7 is +4/3times a day. And the survival bonus for when we are out in the Desolation. Traps to put up around camp and you still get your combat style.

HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 26, 2012)

You guys are absolutely correct that combat of all sorts plays a huge role in this campaign. You'll want a wide variety of specialties and skill sets to have a hope at success. I'm fine with any changes you guys want to make to your character classes, but I don't think I want to use the Leadership feat for this game. You very well may have opportunities to attract allies or hirelings in other fashion, however.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone know if its possible to trip a flying creature or someone that is currently flying? I haven't seen anything that says 'No' but I get the obvious reasons why you wouldn't be able to. However say I try and 'trip' a creature that just took to flight and succeed on my CMB to 'trip' him. Would he fall to the groud? What if it was part of an AoO since I have combat reflexes.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 26, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to trip a flying creature or someone that is currently flying? I haven't seen anything that says 'No' but I get the obvious reasons why you wouldn't be able to. However say I try and 'trip' a creature that just took to flight and succeed on my CMB to 'trip' him. Would he fall to the groud? What if it was part of an AoO since I have combat reflexes.



The SRD actually explicitly states that a flying creature cannot be tripped.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

Hmm, guess I looked over that...kinda feel like a dummie for asking now.


----------



## kinem (Jun 26, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> I'm fine with any changes you guys want to make to your character classes




Mal, is it OK if I swap out Scribe Scroll for Spell Focus (evocation)? I'm unlikely to use Scribe and it would free up a feat.


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

I think we'd be better off with a pure rogue.  Zultaan has superior Perception and Survival bonuses, so a Ranger is not strictly necessary for filling those roles.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 26, 2012)

kinem said:


> Mal, is it OK if I swap out Scribe Scroll for Spell Focus (evocation)? I'm unlikely to use Scribe and it would free up a feat.



Sure, that's fine.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2012)

Or if I'm a Summoner, perhaps my eidolon can have good trap detection...

Oh wait, they can't have Trapfinding.

CURSES.

Hey, as long as I'm proposing things GM's often hate, I may as well go the extra mile... Malvoisin, what are your feelings towards the 'eastern' themed races and classes. I think ninjas have trapfinding. (^_^)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 26, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Or if I'm a Summoner, perhaps my eidolon can have good trap detection...
> 
> Oh wait, they can't have Trapfinding.
> 
> ...



You're just pushing all the hot buttons aren't ya, Shay? 

He'd be real far from home, but sure. Go for it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2012)

I push the boundaries of good taste...often winding up just on the lee side.

But in this case, it is of no concern. I was wrong. Ninjas mysteriously lack trapfinding.

I will look over the variant rogues...possibly also related classes like fighters and rangers. Try to find some good synergy.

EDIT - 

Okay! Found something that looks good to me. Rogue/Gunslinger. Yes, I went there! Bahahaha!

If gunslingers are not okay, I will do something else. Yes I will. It will probably be just as offensive too. Mwah.


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> I push the boundaries of good taste...often winding up just on the lee side.
> 
> But in this case, it is of no concern. I was wrong. Ninjas mysteriously lack trapfinding.
> 
> ...




I am considering an Elf Gunslinger 5, Rogue 2 as my backup character.  They look like a lot of fun.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2012)

Hah!

Rogue 2, Gunslinger 5. Precisely what I was/am looking at. 

I wasn't gonna go elf, but it wouldn't be a bad choice at all.

You gotta go Rogue 2, for the Trap Spotter rogue talent, is the trick. The trapper ranger doesn't get that, and I consider it essentially mandatory for any character who doesn't want to slow the game to a crawl as he goes, "I search this room for traps. I search this door for traps. I search this chest for traps. ... That was a bad roll, I do it again." *everyone groans*

Makes it nice and easy. You get close. GM rolls for you. Bam. Done.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 26, 2012)

And...we have a winner!


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

Shayuri, you go with that.  Sounds like a cool idea.  I can come up with a different backup character - not that it matters, I suppose.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 26, 2012)

I appreciate that, Insight. Normally I'd say I could come up with something different, but I'd really like to give this idea a try. I have some neat ideas for background and 'hook.' 

It's a pity trapfinding is so hard to get in Pathfinder. Especially since rogues are still pretty lackluster in other ways, as far as I can tell.

Ah well!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Any problem with the archon and tactics subdomains?


----------



## Insight (Jun 26, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> I appreciate that, Insight. Normally I'd say I could come up with something different, but I'd really like to give this idea a try. I have some neat ideas for background and 'hook.'
> 
> It's a pity trapfinding is so hard to get in Pathfinder. Especially since rogues are still pretty lackluster in other ways, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Ah well!




Oh, Rogues _can_ be pretty bad-ass.  You just have to be in the right situation and with the right "Rogue Tactic" choices.  I don't think we know enough about this game to really know what sort of Rogue would be useful.  I think a multi-class Rogue is the way to go.  I really think Rogues are one of the best "multi-class friendly" classes in PF.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 27, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> Any problem with the archon and tactics subdomains?



No problem here!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay, so Insight said he has his Inquisitor finished, I believe. Anyone else have a completed PC sheet at this time?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

My fighter is ready for review - I haven't changed the background as of yet but will by tonight.

HM


----------



## kinem (Jun 27, 2012)

I think Viper is ready.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 27, 2012)

Gerard Brigain is ready for review.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2012)

I am trying to put the finishing touches on Krool.  I have a few questionable options, which I will put up to each of you to help me with.  

1 - Racial Alternative trait - *Sacred Tattoo*: Tattoos, piercings, and ritual scarification are  sacred markings to many Half-orcs. Half-orcs with this racial trait gain  a +1 luck bonus on all saving throws. This racial trait replaces the *orc ferocity* racial trait.  Is this worth removing the orc ferocity, since I am looking to take Guarded Life and Greater Guarded Life rage powers?

2 - Guarded Life - From what I can tell, it changes lethal damage to non lethal.  You still get damaged though.  Anyone used this?  

3 - DR 3/- With the Invulnerable archetype, I like the DR increase, but I am wondering just how effective DR3/- is in this type of game.  If spells, spell like abilities, etc all ignore DR, what is it good for?

4 - Furious Focus.  Ignore the first Power Attack penalty each round.  Nice for the number crunch, but seriously, +18 to hit vs +16 to hit while raged, Not sure it's worth a feat to get the +2, since his STR while raged is granting +8 to hit, BAB+7, weapon +3, and power attack -2.  So, is the penalty really worth a feat to remove?  On second thought, I think I just answered that, by taking the Furious magical ability on the weapon.

5 - From what I see on the other characters, I don't think this guy needs to focus on Intimidate powers/skills.  Since I am thinking perhaps they have all adventured together before, (possibly), then they would have leveled together at times, and worked to complement each other.  That being said, I am thinking of dumping the skill points from Intimidate into something else.  

6 - Combat Manuevers and tactics - I am looking at the characters in the group and wonder what their combat type/actions would most likely be geared towards.  Two shield bearers with the Teamwork feat look to be the shield wall.  I am looking at hitting as hard as possible, one hit wonder at times for 4d6+21 dmg on single hit each round.  I was debating on some flavor powers, like Ground Breaker, which I simply hit the ground and cause all adjacent squares to be difficult terrain, reflex save or those in the squares fall prone.  Would this work with what your characters are looking to do, or would it break some conceptual ideas?  Simply put, how do you all see this group battling as a 'team'?  I want to be able to aid that concept, instead of hinder it.

7 - Sorry for the novel!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2012)

I am interested in this as well.  Since, another character I am playing just got Ko'd by dungeon design.  I.e. Melee fighter in rear in tight quarters,  I could replace one of the frontliners, but then they would have the same problem.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeesh, Fangor, that's a lot to discuss! A novel indeed. Still, it's a good idea, because strong, cohesive tactics will be needed by your group to maximize any chance at success. I'll be watching the discussion.


----------



## kinem (Jun 28, 2012)

I think the tattoo is worth it.

Viper's magic missiles can trip, so it looks like we'll be dealing with prone foes a lot. We can always use more ways to take them down, though.


----------



## kinem (Jun 28, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Ninjas mysteriously lack trapfinding.




True, but I was looking over the PFSRD and noticed that a ninja can take a rogue talent (such as Trap Spotter) as a ninja trick.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2012)

DH, unless something has changed enchanted armor and bracers of armor do not stack.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2012)

I think Krool is ready for a glance now.  I have not spent the rest of the money, but that should be all the changes i have left to do.  Horse, gear, mundane items mainly.  

One note - Feat taken - Ferocious Tenacity requirements.  Half-orc or orc, ferocity racial trait, rage class feature.  I am assuming that I will need to remove Sacred Tattoos racial ability, since that replaced the ferocity racial trait?  If so, please let me know and I will make that change.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 28, 2012)

RJ, Thanks I'm not sure either. I mean obviously I thought it did...I'll look into something else if it dosen't or maybe even if it does...


----------



## kinem (Jun 28, 2012)

Armor bonuses never stack, and it would be hugely unbalanced if they did. That's the reason that bracers of armor are cheaper than a ring of protection of the same bonus, and go up to +8 instead of +5. Actually, since if it did stack with everything that would increase the maximum possible AC, it would be broken at any price.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 28, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> I think Krool is ready for a glance now.  I have not spent the rest of the money, but that should be all the changes i have left to do.  Horse, gear, mundane items mainly.
> 
> One note - Feat taken - Ferocious Tenacity requirements.  Half-orc or orc, ferocity racial trait, rage class feature.  I am assuming that I will need to remove Sacred Tattoos racial ability, since that replaced the ferocity racial trait?  If so, please let me know and I will make that change.



I agree with your assumption, I think you'll have to make that change.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2012)

I think what confuses some people is mundane armor and bracers do stack in some video games.  Such as the Neverwinter series.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2012)

Finally got some stuff ready on my character. Background is still in progress.

Tacticswise, this is a skirmishing short-ranged missile specialist. She is deadly accurate within 20' (attacks are touch attacks inside that range), and still quite dangerous within 30' as her PBS bonuses still hold to that range. Within 30', against enemies lacking Dex bonus, she inflicts sneak attack damage as well, and can boost that even further with the Up Close & Deadly deed.

Her weapon's a solid +2 musket pistol, which she can reload as a move action. A normal breakdown of her actions is: Move to cover, firing as she goes with Shot on the Run. Reload and fire again. Move again, firing as she goes. And so on. Her ammo and pistol are stored in her Pathfinder Pouch when not in use. It keeps them dry and secure.

Her 'cloak of resistance' is actually more of a duster of resistance, or perhaps a poncho. Her chain shirt is worn under her actual shirt, giving her the appearance of being unarmored. A sharp ear will still hear the clinks though.

Like most competent, but aimless, drifters, she's worked lots of different kinds of jobs. Hunting bounties, wilderness guide, even sometimes working on the 'lee' side of the law to make ends meet. Her experience with traps comes from her earlier days as a treasure hunter and ruin scavenger.

She's in the Desolation in pursuit of someone...maybe for revenge, maybe as part of a contract, or for a bounty. Maybe something entirely different that she hasn't talked about yet. Maybe a little bit of 'all of the above.'

Not 100% done yet, but darn close to it.

Melindra "Mel" Richter
Rogue 2, Gunslinger (Pistolero) 5

Str 10 0
Dex 20 10 +2
Con 14 5
Int 10 0
Wis 16 7 +1
Cha 13 3

Combat
BAB +6/+1
HP 8+1d8+5d10
AC 22 (10+5+1+1+5)
Fort +8
Ref +14
Will +6

Race Abilities
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skills
Favored class: Gunslinger

Class Abilities
Sneak Attack +1d6
Trapfinding +1 perception vs traps
Evasion
Rogue Talent
- Trap Spotting

Deeds
- Up Close & Deadly
- Gunslinger's Dodge
- Quick Clear
- Gunslinger's Initiative
- Pistol Whip
- Utility Shot
Grit: 3/3
Gunsmith - Craft firearms & ammo
Nimble +1 AC
Bonus Feat
- ? combat or grit
Pistol Training - Gain dexmod damage when using

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Dodge
3 Rapid Reload
5 Mobility
7 Shot on the Run

Skills 36 +7 human +5 favored  46/48
Acrobatics +14 (7 + 4 + 3)
Appraise +5 (2 + 0 + 3)
Bluff +10 (7 + 1 + 3)
Disable Device +14 (7 + 4 + 3)
Escape Artist +10 (3 + 4 + 3)
Intimidate +5 (1 + 1 + 3)
Knowledge: Local +5 (2 + 0 + 3)
Perception +18 (7 + 3 + 3) +5
Sense Motive +10 (4 + 3 + 3)
Survival +10 (4 + 3 + 3)
Swim +5 (2 + 0 + 3)

Equipment
Money: 825

+2 Pistol, 1d8 BPdmg, 20', 9,000
+1 Mithril chainshirt, AC+5, Maxdex +6, ACP 0, 2,100
Belt of Dexterity +2, 4,000
Blah of Resistance +2, 4,000
Eyes of the Eagle, 2,500
Ioun Torch, 75
Pathfinder Pouch, 1,000


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 28, 2012)

Are the Pathfinder Society traits available to take?  Reason I ask - It's from Pathfinder Chronicles Faction Guide
_
_
*Berserker of the Society (Barbarian, Pathfinder Society)*

_Your time spent as a Pathfinder has taught you new truths about the  origins of the your rage ability._
*Benefit*: You may use your rage ability for 3  additional rounds per day.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 29, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Are the Pathfinder Society traits available to take?  Reason I ask - It's from Pathfinder Chronicles Faction Guide
> _
> _
> *Berserker of the Society (Barbarian, Pathfinder Society)*
> ...



You can use this, minus the Pathfinder Society fluff.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 29, 2012)

Took care of the Bracers of Armor thing. So I think he's ready to roll now.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 29, 2012)

I will try to have something up over the weekend.  Having trouble coming up with something beyond the cliche, cleric with str 14, dex 10, con 14, int 10, wis 20 w/ headband, cha 14.  With most feats being related to channelling.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> I will try to have something up over the weekend.  Having trouble coming up with something beyond the cliche, cleric with str 14, dex 10, con 14, int 10, wis 20 w/ headband, cha 14.  With most feats being related to channelling.




I know what you mean, as I have a raging half-orc barbarian.  I do, however, have a Half-ELF Barbarian character all written up that I am debating on switching out in this game.  It is SOOOOO tempting to replace Krool with a half-elf barbarian.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 29, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> I will try to have something up over the weekend.  Having trouble coming up with something beyond the cliche, cleric with str 14, dex 10, con 14, int 10, wis 20 w/ headband, cha 14.  With most feats being related to channelling.



No problem here with a traditional, channeling-focused cleric, rangerjohn. The party will find a PC like that very useful.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 29, 2012)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> I know what you mean, as I have a raging half-orc barbarian.  I do, however, have a Half-ELF Barbarian character all written up that I am debating on switching out in this game.  It is SOOOOO tempting to replace Krool with a half-elf barbarian.



It's fine if you want to do that, Fangor. Just let me know soon, I'm hoping to get the IC thread rolling early next week.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2012)

I will stick with Krool for now.  If he dies, then at least I have another concept waiting to come into play.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

I think we should all have some back-ups.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 30, 2012)

DH I have some bad news, for both of our characters.  A +1 holy weapon is the equivalent to a +3 weapon.  Thus 18,000 gp base price,  beyond our ability to afford at this level.


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> DH I have some bad news, for both of our characters.  A +1 holy weapon is the equivalent to a +3 weapon.  Thus 18,000 gp base price,  beyond our ability to afford at this level.




The best magical weapon any of us should be able to afford is a +2 (including magical properties).


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

Hrmmm...I'll go over it in a few.

*EDIT: I'll just take the Holy off and that'll free up 8k gp for me and I'll go shopping again. I usually houserule that if you by a magic weapon you don't have to pay the initial magical fee...my bad. That was something that always bothered me.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 1, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> I think we should all have some back-ups.



It's not a bad thought to have some ideas in mind.

That said, I hope you all will consider raising/resurrecting dead PCs as resources allow. Sometimes plausibly introducing brand new characters can be a challenge. In any case, we'll see how things go, and exactly how many PC deaths we will face.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess I should keep some funds in reserve then.  Was wondering if I should spend the remainder 2k I have.  Although, 10k in funds is nothing that we would likely have with us.  

Will this setting enable us to have time and means to purchase magical items as we level up?  Will the ability to increase our own magical items with new properties/enhancements be available?  I would like to save up 6k in funds to get my belt of strength to add the +2 con ability in the future.

Will anyone here be looking to make magical items?  I doubt it, but doesn't hurt to ask!

EDIT - one last question.  Hippogriff Mounts - Doesn't that sounds SO tempting?!?  For 600gold, get a flying mount...  Not likely that they are even available or an option, but this is the first I have noticed them in the goods and services section, so had me wondering.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 1, 2012)

The opportunities to create/upgrade your own magical items will probably be slim. You will have access to purchase some things, but The Camp isn't exactly a thriving metropolis with magical item shops on every corner. You'll have to rely a lot on loot from defeating enemies (which are plentiful). If there's something specific you really, really want I might be nice enough to make sure you find one.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm leaning right now toward getting the IC thread launched Tuesday (or perhaps even late Monday night). Will anyone have issues with getting final character sheet details ironed out by then?


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> I'm leaning right now toward getting the IC thread launched Tuesday (or perhaps even late Monday night). Will anyone have issues with getting final character sheet details ironed out by then?




Zultaan is done and ready to go!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

I can have Gerard done in 5 minutes. Just have to add the +2 Strength belt I'm going to buy then he's done.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 2, 2012)

I am done with Krool.  Saving the rest of his funds just in case.


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm all but done except that there are a few more spells I might pick up, and I'd need to swap something for money.

Mal, the spells reckless infatuation and unadulterated loathing seem rather under-described. How do you interpret them?

For example, does _reckless infatuation_ have any other charm-type implications besides the subject staying close by? Will he refuse to attack the object of his infatuation, or will he just do so from close range? If one creature has _unadulterated loathing_ for another, will he tend to express that verbally (thus potentially starting a fight between two monsters) or will he just keep his distance?

Unfortunately, these under-described spells just seem like shoddy work on Paizo's part. It's the sort of stuff I've come to expect from WotC, but unfortunately as Paizo's Pathfinder line has expanded it has also accumulated junk down to that level.

I'm considering getting _unadulterated loathing_ into my spellbook as it seems powerful.

What are the chances for finding or buying non-core spells like that during play?

Also, how do you rule that the _create pit_ line of spells (which create interdimensional spaces) interact with spells that create or summon effects? For example, can I place a _wall of fire_ at the bottom of an _acid pit_ which creatures have fallen into?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay...as I think about my 'requirements' for my character, I'm starting to think a Monk is better than a rogue. It's weird, and I'm not entirely sure my reasoning is sound.

Basically, I'd be getting Bluff as a class skill via a Trait. The monk ability to fight without weapons or armor would be -invaluable- to a disguised bodyguard.

Still weighing options.


----------



## kinem (Jul 3, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Okay...as I think about my 'requirements' for my character, I'm starting to think a Monk is better than a rogue. It's weird, and I'm not entirely sure my reasoning is sound.
> 
> Basically, I'd be getting Bluff as a class skill via a Trait. The monk ability to fight without weapons or armor would be -invaluable- to a disguised bodyguard.
> 
> Still weighing options.




Mind on Kingmaker, perchance?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 3, 2012)

kinem, my thoughts on your questions...

For Reckless Infatuation, I'd say the subject would probably not attack the object of his infatuation. However, note that the spell states said object must be known to the spell's recipient. So, I don't think it could be used to prevent a monster from attacking a PC, for example...unless they'd spent some time becoming familiar with one another first, which is unlikely.

For Unadulterated Loathing, I think the idea is that the object of the loathing creates physical illness and disgust in the spell's target, necessitating the creation of distance... not necessarily hatred or anything that would cause a fight (perhaps the spell's title is a bit misleading).

I think you could summon or create other effects inside a magically created pit, yes.

I'm open to requests for specific spells as part of an enemy's spellbook or scroll collection, just as I'm open to requests for specific magic items. We'll figure out a way for you to get treasure that's relevant and interesting sometimes.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2012)

...annnnnnnnnd I posted that to the wrong thread.

Oy. It's been one of those days. Between some stupid ethernet tricks and a whole lotta work, I'd like to just forget Monday happened right now.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> .
> 
> Oy. It's been one of those days. Between some stupid ethernet tricks and a whole lotta work, I'd like to just forget Monday happened right now.




So do I.

So do I.

HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 3, 2012)

Let's hope today is a better one.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2012)

Agreeed, and Sunday wasn't much better.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm still planning on launching the IC thread later today, fyi. First post we can just do some role-playing, so that may buy you an extra day for final character sheet details, if needed.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

At least we know will live through the RP. 

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2012)

You clearly haven't tried the Camp's cook's chili yet.

He uses pan-fried haggis instead of beef.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm dropping out.  I've tried to update my character three times today.  The board keeps eating the post.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

Acted weird for me too the other day. 

Somehow I double posted a new thread?? Didn't think that was possible.

HM


----------



## kinem (Jul 4, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> I'm dropping out.  I've tried to update my character three times today.  The board keeps eating the post.




Always copy the text before you submit it.

Hope you stay in. And we could use a cleric ...

Have a good 4th, all!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 4, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> I'm dropping out.  I've tried to update my character three times today.  The board keeps eating the post.



Sorry to hear that, rangerjohn. Not sure what's going on with the boards, but I'd think it would be a temporary setback. Still, sounds like you've got your mind made up. I'd still like to have another player, so will throw up a sign to recruit one more.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay all, I don't want to wait any longer. Maybe rangerjohn will change his mind, and pop back in. Or, maybe I'll get a fresh taker for the 7th available spot. Either way, the rest of you can start to get your game on!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/325937-malvoisins-slumbering-tsar-saga-ic-pfrpg.html


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2012)

I would love to copy and paste, but can't make documents on my system.  Its not a pc, its a Logitech Revue, a box that connects to a tv.  Its all I have until my chip and motherboard are replaced.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 4, 2012)

Well that sucks RJ. Maybe someone can help you out with your character to get him play ready if you still want to play. I see why HM said it was easier for you to create a character via emails.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 4, 2012)

Just wishing everyone a safe and happy 4th!


----------



## kinem (Jul 4, 2012)

DH, an oracle's bonus spells for high Charisma apply to spells/day, not spells known. Also, there is no bonus to 0th level spells.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 4, 2012)

rangerjohn, you posted IC so does that mean you're not dropping out after all? If that's the case, great! I just need a definitive answer.

Also, I was a little bit confused by your post because I thought we had agreed that the party was established as having been companions for a while.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 4, 2012)

Doh! My fault I misread. I'll change it.

*Edit: Changes made and any bonus spells are from the oracle curse which include 2 0 level spells and a 2nd level spell.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 4, 2012)

I misunderstood when you asked for character introductions.  As for my joining I want to, lets see how the boards cooperate.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 5, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> I misunderstood when you asked for character introductions.  As for my joining I want to, lets see how the boards cooperate.



Done! Glad you're still with us.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh we know each other?

Oops!

Okay, I'll edit my fluff text a bit...nothing else needs to change.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 6, 2012)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], get on in there, bud. You're missing out!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

Updating everything tonight. So a little slow.

And OP's have to be special you know. 

HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2012)

I have enjoyed your opening role-playing. It's enough to make me regret what's going to happen next...almost.


----------



## kinem (Jul 7, 2012)

Mal, a suggestion: In order to speed combat, what I (and some others) do is allow PCs to act in the order in which they post, instead of having to wait for their initiative to come up.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2012)

kinem said:


> Mal, a suggestion: In order to speed combat, what I (and some others) do is allow PCs to act in the order in which they post, instead of having to wait for their initiative to come up.



That's not bad idea. Anything which will help speed combat will be helpful for this game, because there will be a lot.

Let me think on it a bit...thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey everybody, a request:

Whenever making attacks of any kind, go ahead and roll your corresponding damage as well (unless it's obviously a miss).

It will save me time, and if you did miss your attack, we can just disregard it. Thanks!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you want me to add the damage, or was my attack a miss?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2012)

Go ahead and roll for damage, Fangor.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 9, 2012)

Update tonight after work, guys.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 11, 2012)

*Apologies for the Delay*

Sorry guys, some real life problems are killing my free time yesterday and today...maybe for another day or two also, we'll see. I'll get things back on track soon, thanks for being patient during the lull.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2012)

A friendly bump to get an update on how RL is treating you Mal. 

If you want I would be happy to help co-DM us through this combat. As long as it's just a regular hill giant out of the Bestiary and nothing unexpected needs to occur I could help run the combat. Just an idea to help this along.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 19, 2012)

No, no, no HM! No peeking into the DM bag for you!

It wouldn't be a terrible idea Mal until you can get back in full swing. The combat would last at least 2 weeks, I think, maybe more maybe less depending on rolls and all.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2012)

Aww  I just wanted one look-see. 

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats how it starts...then next thing you know we're in a chamber surrounded by Orcus' goons with nothing more than a torch, a half empty bottle of lamp oil, and 6 feet of twine...not to mention everyone is NAKED! I mean how does everyone suddenly become naked? Becuase when I went to sleep I was fully armored!?


----------



## kinem (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that the giant's a raging barbarian, because Mal told Fangor to roll damage for his AC 19 "to hit" roll, and the giant was angry, and was wounded to begin with and is apparently still up 

In any case, a single hill giant wouldn't be too bad of an encounter, so there must be more going on


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to bow out of this game.  I really need to pare down my PBP games and seeing how this has just started, this seems like the best time to make my exit.

Thanks and good luck to everyone


----------

